# Growers University



## cyphercrash (Feb 10, 2007)

Start a University online

Indoor/ Outdoor Specialty Courses
Hydro / Soil Classes
Exams
Certificates
Degrees
Run With It

If This ever does become Legal you can be the first Official Growers University and then make lots of money. LOL 

AM I Babbling?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

The Cannabis College


----------



## cyphercrash (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool, but that ones in Amsterdam as cool as the place is we need one in the USA. Break the confusion and let everyone YOU KNOW know the truth about this plant. Education is the Key


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

but i dont live in the usa so im not really that bothered lol


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 28, 2007)

One in canada forsure, hmm not a bad idea, im going to open up my seedbank/Cannabiscollege and become RICH I TELLS YA!


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 1, 2007)

How about one near Toronto?!  Seeing as how I only live about half an hour from the Canadian border in ny! I was reading a high times a little while ago and there actually is a college type setting in an area in columbia where people learn to grow cannabis from seeds to finished crop to making hash and cooking with it. That would be quite the university if I do say so myself.


----------



## josh b (Nov 13, 2009)

how old is this? and that would be well gd ha


----------



## 420always (Nov 13, 2009)

who can help me whith areo clonning im having a problem keeping the humidity in my dome


----------

